# "Salt creek" and "Black jeans"



## MJ (Jun 16, 2005)

I am coming across pumilio labeled "salt creek" "Black jeans" over here and wondering if any of the US frogers have seen, heard of or have these locales.

I havnt seen a decent pictures of "black jeans" but have seen pictures of "Salt creek" and they are basically "man creek" shape red bodied and grey reticulated/spotted limbs. 


can any one shed some light on this?


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

I've heard/read that Salt Creek is another euphanism for Cayo Nanci and Isla Solarte.

s

(ah yes - now that I read Ben's response I recall the Basti portion of this also. It's entirely possible I'm full of sh!t. Wouldn't be the first time.)


----------



## Ben_C (Jun 25, 2004)

I think these "salt creek" pumilio are just the new imports w/ a new name, but i could be wrong.
As i recall, pumilio from the 'salt creek' area on Isla Bastimentos look like typical bastis we have here w/ smaller spots and reticulated legs.
I don't want to jump to any conclusions here, but the ones I've seen at salt creek area look just like these new "cristobal" pumilios that just got imported and it's entirely possible someone didn't get the site data and just looked it up in a morphguide or intentionally changed it to make a quick buck.
Again, not accusing anybody of doing this, just saying it's possible this happened...
as for the black jeans...no idea...
same story as above? I've seen some 'blue jeans' in Costa Rica w/ some pretty dark legs...not black, but pretty dark...

~B


----------



## MJ (Jun 16, 2005)

Thanks Scott,

LOL I should have done a bit more research before asking lol.

I spoke to a friend in Germany and he told me that the Black jeans are what European froggers call the Siquirres, found in CR.

So maybe i will pick up a pair or trio of each now i know what they are :wink:


----------



## MJ (Jun 16, 2005)

Ben_C said:


> I don't want to jump to any conclusions here, but the ones I've seen at salt creek area look just like these new "cristobal" pumilios that just got
> ~B


Actually i had the excact same thought ! just didnt want to post it until I had other opinions, Thanks Ben and Scott


----------



## NCSUdart (Oct 1, 2004)

^ the black jeans are nice, the ones i have seen look like they have the bribri speckling on their backs with very dark legs. i'd love to pick up some if i knew someone in the US that had some. Salt creek, like someone else said i have heard may be another name for nancy/solarte or i have seen a picture that looks exactly like a man creek with some small speckling on the back.


----------



## geckguy (Mar 8, 2004)

Salt Creek is a Isla Bastimentos locale. Not Nancy, not Isla Solarte. Also known as green and orange. They have been in the US for awhile.

Black Jeans are a morph from the town of "Siquirres", on the Costa Rican mainland, often smuggled into europe, hence the amount of adult frogs available.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

The black jeans were actually the first frog I found in Costa Rica, in the Limon area north of BriBri. Jet black markings that were ratehr splatter like. Didn't see blue jeans til I hit the western half.


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2006)

I don't have any experience with captive pumilio's but I can contribute with some pictures of the localities that are dicussed in this thread, that might be useful:









This is a Salt Creek with a tad on the back. At this locality on the east of Bastimentos there are individuals with dots like this one and without dots. However the ground color were consistent with red back and whitish belly. The legs were more or less grey with black pattern.









This is an "Old point" (Punta Vieja) individual. Basicallly they are more speckled with black and they have more grey on the legs. This seems to be a very small population and I would consider it to be very vulnerable to habitat destruction and other disturbances.









This Individual is from a Creek a couple of kilometers noth west. All individuals were totally red (most of them even on the belly). This coloration is present in big parts of inland eastern Bastimentos and I guess that in captivity these individuals are often mistaken for Cayo Nancy (Nancy Cay, Isla Solarte)









Cayo Nancy. In my point of view impossible to distinguish from eastern inland Bastimentos.

I hope that this has been to some help.


----------



## Jordan B (Oct 8, 2004)

Ben_C said:


> I think these "salt creek" pumilio are just the new imports w/ a new name, but i could be wrong.
> As i recall, pumilio from the 'salt creek' area on Isla Bastimentos look like typical bastis we have here w/ smaller spots and reticulated legs.
> I don't want to jump to any conclusions here, but the ones I've seen at salt creek area look just like these new "cristobal" pumilios that just got imported and it's entirely possible someone didn't get the site data and just looked it up in a morphguide or intentionally changed it to make a quick buck.
> 
> ~B


Ben,
Salt creek are very rare and haven't been imported in a long time. Salt Creek pumilio are one of the smallest morphs of pumilio, and are full grown at not much larger the size of a retic. They are a small frog with colors that can range from bright red to orange, and they have greyish legs. They are very cool frogs!


----------



## Ben_C (Jun 25, 2004)

Hi Jordan,
I didn't mean to say that the 'salt creek' morph was a synonym of 'Cristobal', I was saying that maybe somebody imported the new cristobals and is calling them 'salt creek' to fool people...
sorry about the confusion,
B


----------

